# King Cobra Free Handling - In Memory of Luke Yeomans



## Mr Tomahawk (May 27, 2010)

This is Mark Dainty From The King Cobra Sanctuary. He visited Spire Ridge Reptiles and gave this amazing talk and free handling demonstration. 

Thank you to Luke Yeomans for caring for these fantastic snakes and all the ground breaking research he has done over the years. You will be sorely missed. 

Hope you enjoy the video. Please subscribe if you do 

King Cobra Free Handling - Mark Dainty - Spire Ridge - YouTube

Please NO Haters.


----------



## mdc10 (May 12, 2011)

excellent video mate, unbeleivable how calm he is !!, i could be around the biggest pythons in the world all day and wouldnt blink an eyelid, i doubt id dare be in the same room as that, beutifull snake too!


----------



## groove machine (Sep 8, 2007)

incredible!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Amazing ......

I was looking for the strings lol , loved it


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

wow, great video!


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

if i ever get a dwa then this is something that i wanna own so much more chilled and calculated than a viper im wondering if as they get older they get bored of play fighting and just think i wanna chill and curl up next to my trainer as in thailand some of the older ones just aint bothered about the trainers going in there homes


----------



## madkipper (Nov 19, 2010)

great vid


----------



## Guitar Legend (Nov 12, 2011)

*King's*

Amazing video would love the opportunity to work in that kind of enviroment, maybe one day!! Luke was a very talented chap and i sure he will be sorely missed is mark and the santuary still up and running.


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW, he certainly looks like he knows what he's doing and must have balls of steel :notworthy:


----------

